# different wires= different sound.



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

yesterday i noticed one of the 2 runs of ground (8 gauge x 2) from my sub amp had been pulled out :blush: so i reconnected it, and replaced a 3 foot length of 12 gauge with 8 gauge to my sub.

1500 wrms, 0 gauge power in - distro - 2 amps.

the difference in the subwoofer sound is substantial, dryer and more accurate at all volumes.

i can understand *kindof* (even tho high power is ok with short runs of thinner wire) why at very high volumes/power the absolute need for thick wires (huge voltage/amperage in and out), but even at modest volumes (14 of 35 on my hu) i can hear 'significant' differences in the subwoofer performance since tweaking my wiring??

everything was working fine before, but the sound has changed a lot since the wire tweak? 

anyone want to try and explain why?

in 25 words or less

do electrons get into bottlenecks even at lower power?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

how about one word: "psychoacoustics"


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> how about one word: "psychoacoustics"


definitely not, ive used this same set up for 12 months every day, im extremely familiar with the way it sounds.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

The gauge of the wire will affect the total Q of the box.....but i doubt that replacing a 3ft piece of speaker wire would be audible.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

60, if you're going to run staggered wire sizes, the bigger one should be on the ground, no? 2 runs of 8ga doesn't equal 1 run of 1/0. I can't explain the difference in sound though.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

miniSQ said:


> The gauge of the wire will affect the total Q of the box....


really!!?? how? why?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

benny said:


> 60, if you're going to run staggered wire sizes, the bigger one should be on the ground, no? 2 runs of 8ga doesn't equal 1 run of 1/0. I can't explain the difference in sound though.


the fat power wire (1") goes into a distro block, and splits into 2 separate amps power supply.

you would *facepalm* if you saw my wiring, i frequently check outside for smoke  im ballparking the sizes, i try and match em.... ish

wire size affects the Q of the box!!?? ^


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

60ndown said:


> really!!?? how? why?


No idea.. i read it once a million years ago...it some how affects the Fes which in turn can lower the overall box Q. The article i was reading, the speaker builder was using thin wire on purpose to lower the Q.

This was before the internet...so it must have been true.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

60ndown said:


> yesterday i noticed one of the 2 runs of ground (8 gauge x 2) from my sub amp had been pulled out :blush: so i reconnected it, and replaced a 3 foot length of 12 gauge with 8 gauge to my sub.
> 
> 1500 wrms, 0 gauge power in - distro - 2 amps.
> 
> ...


Was there a bad connection and now there is a tight or good connection ?

Have you been starving the amplifier for power when your voltage drops and the current increases [ think of 1 rabbit trail to drive down -vs- a 4-lane freeway ]?

Is the amp damaged or did touching it to do the new wire move something internally?

Contrary to the way everyone does it...car audio is not set it and forget it.

You need to go thru the various connections, etc.., cause of the effect movement has on things


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hmm...He obviously knows what his system sounds like, therefore ANY dispute that what he is hearing IS total BS

:snacks:


----------

